# global period for Daig Lap



## mcwhirter (Jan 14, 2010)

Phy performed a Lap Tubal Ligation, with excision L ovarian cyst and fulguration of Endometriosis rt pelvic sidewall of cul-de-sac on 7/29/09. Pt then returned to office c/o acute LLQ pain. US showed large L adnexal mass. Phy performed Diag Lap, L S&O, Excision Rt ovarian cyst, fulguration of recurrent endometriosis with lysis adhesions L pelvic sidewall on 9/25/09. Ins reversed payment due to time frame. How should I rebill this?


----------



## jek521 (Jan 14, 2010)

I would suggest rebilling dos 9/25/09 services with modifier-78  (unplanned return to OR during global period for related procedure).

Jen


----------

